# Going to DXB tomorrow! What do I say at Immigration?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning everyone!
WELL! The day has finally arrived, I fly out for Dubai tomorrow!

I asked a question on the forum previously with regards to visit visa and entering the country. 

For those playing at home, a quick recap
-i'm married
- my husband will be sponsoring me once he gets his residency visa (he has an entry permit, but it does not specify that he is bringing a wife which i was a little worried about)
- I have a job waiting for me in Dubai but I told them not to worry about sponsoring me, as my husband will be

So, my question is.
When I get to the immigration gate and they ask me why I'm in Dubai, will I be completley interrogated? I want to enter on a visit visa and get it converted to residency once I'm in and my hubby's residence visa all goes through, and then my company is going to issue me a labour card.

Do I say I'm just visiting, or going there to live??? I'm worried I will get turned away at the gate.

All thoughts and comments appreciated!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

From memory, you are coming from one the the countries for which tourists don't need to obtain a visa in advance.

If they ask you just tell them the truth. You are coming to join your husband and will be sponsored by him shortly. You will be given a stamp in your passport which is a 60 day visit visa and that can be converted. It really won't be a problem.

Have a safe trip.

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Chances are they wont ask you a thing.

If they do, all they will ask is where you will be staying.

Its not too bad.

Ive been in + out a few times, and only once (my 1st time), did they even speak to me.
Just told them where I was staying...that was it.

Relax, and have a fab (long ) flight.

Also...when you get off plane, dont panic if it feels like you are walking forever...its a big airport.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ditto on what everyone else said...some agents barely utter a word to you. Curious and chatty men might ask you a few questions that have nothing to do w/ entering the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Another thought. 

Although you wil have a lot on your mind, try and call into Duty Free at the airport. It is right after passport control by the baggage collection area. It will take a while to get a booze licence, so best to get a few bottles whilst you can and it is much cheaper than the shops in Dubai.

You can buy 4 litres of any alcohol.



-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Smart advice, Elphaba!


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*Do I say I'm just visiting, or going there to live??? I'm worried I will get turned away at the gate.*

Since you DO NOT HAVE A LABOUR CARD yet, just say you're visiting. 
P.S. I love your animated avatar Alli! hehe Funny! 



I have deleted part of this message as suggesting that having an Islamic name makes a person a terrorist is culturally insensitive. This board relates to Muslim countries. Elphaba


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think such comments are appropriate. Nor will they go down well in the UAE...

Do other agree? If so, I will delete.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks so much all - great advice. Will stock up on the duty free and am prepared for visiting info/walking round the airport/chatty men and the like!!!

Thanks again everyone. All the best!


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Why is it not appropriate ElphaBa? It is a fact. Even remittance companies holds on to their customer's money till they know for sure the receiver (of the money) is not a terrorist. A very well-kept "trade secret" that almost no one knows till now.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

myqute said:


> Why is it not appropriate ElphaBa?



As explained above. Your comments are culturally insensitive & I will not tolerate them on this section of the board. 

What you are actually referring to, regarding financial institutions, is anti money laundering practices, which is something entirely different.

I note that you are actually in Singapore, not the UAE. It may be acceptable to make such comments in public where you live (although knowing that region I strongly doubt it), but they are rude and offensive here.


_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My line of business involves terrorism - I see NOTHING funny about people losing their lives in unimaginable pain as humorous. 

It all boils down to education........


----------

